# Fatmantis studios



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

hey guys just a few of my latest work, been a bit slack in getting my finished work online these days..but check them out and please comment


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

bump


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicely done there! How are you doing, mate?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

still painting..still gaming...still kepping these guys motivated


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

some more finished models


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

great looking orks you got there


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Roganzar said:


> great looking orks you got there


thanks for taking the time to comment dude :victory:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Love the scroll on the ADL! Is that from the bits box or green stuffing?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

vernerable dreadnaught i think


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hey FatMantis, this is some great stuff! I'm very impressed with the ADL, it looks like you've put some dedication and time into it. 

The orks, on the other hand, look super choppy. Perfect. I'm particularly impressed with the rusty trukk (on a base!) and the variety of colours on the Boyz.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

funny thing is the orks take waaayyyy longer than the ADL


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

fatmantis said:


> funny thing is the orks take waaayyyy longer than the ADL


I meant choppy more in the Ork sense, not the painting sense. They do look like they would need a whole lot of time as well!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Iraqiel said:


> I meant choppy more in the Ork sense, not the painting sense. They do look like they would need a whole lot of time as well!


the client just wanted more rusty and dirty and didnt like the whole bright green orks..these were fun to do...


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, although I like painting orks cause you can be a bit sloppy with the painting and still get away with it calling it orky they take their time. Lots of detail on the little f.... I realy like the darker 'natural' look of the orks!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks man..yeah ive never liked the green GW way of painting the orks..


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

its been a while since i posted anything..so heres some new stuff


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work there, Mantis!

I'm particularly keen on the Fire Warrior chap :good:


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Suh-weet! Nothing better than well-painted gun-toting mech-suits. Inspiring work across the board for sure.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

thought is post some more


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

WOW, some nice and sharp models there.. Would be great to have any of them as center-peaces for an army!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Uveron said:


> WOW, some nice and sharp models there.. Would be great to have any of them as center-peaces for an army!


thanks a lot


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome stuff. Almost makes me want to start a necron army!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Awesome as always man - Great work! :good:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Frakking amazing.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

*Space Marine Raptors..*

Space Marine Raptors..


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Holy shite. You are almost doing the impossible and making me want some Marines. Very nice.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Jolnir said:


> Holy shite. You are almost doing the impossible and making me want some Marines. Very nice.


haha well thats a nice complement..:victory:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work there, Mantis! :good:

Have a cookie!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

cheers..nom nom


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

You've got vehicle weathering down to an art my man - Great job!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work! those Orks look great.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

troybuckle said:


> Nice work! those Orks look great.


thankyou very much..thanks for taking the time to commentk:


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Grey Knights counts as Adeptus Custodes
Unfortunately the camera doesnt pick up the gold highlights..


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Warriors of chaos Conversion - 40k


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice effect on the cloaks.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Very nice effect on the cloaks.


cheers


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

*More Ratpors*

Some more from the raptors commission


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

*Dark Elves*

Some Dark elves


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

That is a truck full of custodes!


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Dakingofchaos said:


> That is a truck full of custodes!


thats not all of them yet..still have 2 librarians and 5 more paladins to go with it..just struggling to finish them in between all my other commission work


----------

